# Skipper and Scooter - The Danger Zone



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper and Scooter
The Danger Zone

​*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

:laughing1:....TopGun is child's play for our boy's Skip and Scoot. I must say the U.S. Navy will no doubt see a surge in recruitment over this one...

*Maverick:* _"I feel the need"...._

*Goose:* ..._"the need for speed"_


----------



## deriksen (Dec 5, 2014)

Totally cool - I'm sure Skipper and Scooter will be wanting a toy Top Gun fighter plane as soon as they see this picture


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Lemony, Ivy and Oscarlynn are swooning over those boys again.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It looks like the boys are ready to take off, they look so cute in those helmets!


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

They look so cute with their helmets!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

The boys look ready for anything, as usual  
I just love their "intense" expressions as they get ready to fly so fast, they break the sound barrier!!  

Another great picture of ***** and Spook, I loved it!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



:laughing1:....TopGun is child's play for our boy's Skip and Scoot. I must say the U.S. Navy will no doubt see a surge in recruitment over this one...

Maverick: "I feel the need"....

Goose: ..."the need for speed"



Click to expand...

 They LOVE flying at top speed!! :laughing:



deriksen said:



Totally cool - I'm sure Skipper and Scooter will be wanting a toy Top Gun fighter plane as soon as they see this picture 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Dorte!



jrook said:



Lemony, Ivy and Oscarlynn are swooning over those boys again. 

Click to expand...

 And when the boys sign "You've lost that lovin' feeling" it will be ALL over for those girls. 



aluz said:



It looks like the boys are ready to take off, they look so cute in those helmets! 

Click to expand...

Thank you, Ana -- Skipper and Scooter are starting to think they own the sky now.



nuxi said:



They look so cute with their helmets!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Gaby!



StarlingWings said:



The boys look ready for anything, as usual  
I just love their "intense" expressions as they get ready to fly so fast, they break the sound barrier!! 

Another great picture of ***** and Spook, I loved it! 

Click to expand...

 Skipooter RULES!! :laughing:*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Another top secret mission in the making ?
Or simply a day out" up in the wild blue yonder "for our two favourite Super Budgies.
GO TEAM SKIPOOTER:spy:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Pretty boy said:



Another top secret mission in the making ?
Or simply a day out" up in the wild blue yonder "for our two favourite Super Budgies.
GO TEAM SKIPOOTER:spy:

Click to expand...

Hey, Cathy -- Thanks from Skipooter !! :lovers:*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Haha!! Another super cute one . I look forward to seeing what your boys will be up to next! They're so adventurous that I don't think there's anything they won't try!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

So cute. Skipper and Scooter look like they are on a mission... Be careful guys...


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Wow, Skip even has time for a nap in the midst of this adventure in the skies. Guess he's so used to anything this is old hat (or old helmet) to him. Scoot has his bro's back as always though. Go team!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


RavensGryf said:



Haha!! Another super cute one . I look forward to seeing what your boys will be up to next! They're so adventurous that I don't think there's anything they won't try!

Click to expand...

 Skip and Scooter are true adrenaline junkies, Julie! 



LynandIndigo said:



So cute. Skipper and Scooter look like they are on a mission... Be careful guys...

Click to expand...

They are just preping for take off as are the planes you can see in the picture back behind them. I don't know if this is a training exercise or a real mission though -- that information was classified.



Frankie'sFriend said:



Wow, Skip even has time for a nap in the midst of this adventure in the skies. Guess he's so used to anything this is old hat (or old helmet) to him. Scoot has his bro's back as always though. Go team!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Madonna. These two do make a great team. *


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Betty, Princess, and Gisele are swooning over the new Maverick and Goose to the tune of Terri Nunn's enchanting "Take My Breath Away"

Meanwhile, Maverick and Goose are off duty hanging out with Kelly McGillis and Meg Ryan and singing karaoke...

"You shake my nerves and you rattle my brain
Too much love drives a bird insane
You broke my will, oh what a thrill
Goodness gracious great balls of fire!"


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*:laughing: Goodness gracious, GREAT balls o' fire!

I can just see little Scooter playing the piano while singing that. *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

:laughing:Oh My is Scooter going to have singing lesson's before singing GREAT balls o' fire! You will have to learn how to breath to get those high notes. Maybe you are already having singing lessons with out your Momma knowing.:embarrassed::laughing2::laughing1::


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Skipper and Scooter*

What a wonder these boys are!! Well done Mom!!.

Blessings, Jo Ann:budge::hug::hug::clap::clap:


----------



## Budgiezilla (May 15, 2015)

Our fearless feathered friends are ready for takeoff!


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Cutest little aviator adventurers Ever! Up Up and Away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------

